# problematiche della privacy canina



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2011)

ieri sera tornando a casa mi ha colpito ...non so poi perché,
una signora che, accompagnando un piccolo cagnolino, lo teneva davanti a lei in un'aiuoletta (si comincia con la a allargando la bocca si finisce a culo di gallina ihihi...)con un atteggiamento scocciato e sbrigativo con tanto di braccia consertee piedino ticchetante.
ora...cosa fareste voi se in bagno vi trovaste un tizio che continuamente vi incitasse:
"allora la fai, la fai?
ecchediamine , un po' di riservatezza .con il mio cane sono molto più discreta ..anche perché lui è buffissimo: si gira di schiena quando espleta.




esternazione finita .


----------

